# Questions on getting started with Bucephalandra



## iceburg (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm really interested in getting into bucephalandra and I've been reading up on it but I'm hoping people here can help me resolve a few questions before I buy some.


I know from multiple sources that it does best with a decent amount of flow, but I'm not sure how much to aim for. Would a GPH flow rate of about 7x the tank volume be enough or would it need more? Should it be directly by the water being returned to the tank to get the most out of the flow?
Would it be practical to get a couple plants of varieties I want and try to propagate them in a grow-out tank or emerged before transferring it to my display tank?
Are Bucephalandra particularly vulnerable to some algae in med-high light like anubius can be?
Is Brownie Metallica a particularly rare variety? I've seen photos of it but haven't seen it for sale.


Thanks!


----------



## drip loop (Apr 12, 2014)

iirc it's care is similar to crypts. From the little experience I have with buce, not a fast grower. Relatively easy to keep alive though


----------



## iceburg (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks drip loop. I'll do some reading on crypt care then.


----------



## drip loop (Apr 12, 2014)

No excel. Pretty sure it melts like crypts


----------



## Madsci (Dec 9, 2012)

drip loop said:


> No excel. Pretty sure it melts like crypts


Crypts (and from what I can tell, buce from my experience over the last few weeks) do just fine with Excel. I've probably grown 20+ species in Excel. I just started dosing it again the other day and am already seeing great growth.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I would relate Buce to Java Fern and especially Anubias more as they all have rhizomes, low light/demanding plants.

1. Flow isn't really a problem for growth, so no need to worry much on that. The x5-x7 turn over rate is good.

2. Get as many varieties as you desire, but know that they are slow growers so don't expect to "grow them out" and propagate anytime soon. If getting from a trusted source, I just place in display tank right away.

3. I have mine under med-high light and have no algae issues. It is a slow grower though so expect it to be prone like java fern and anubias. But algae is primarily the fault of not having a balance between light and co2 levels.

4. Brownie Metallica is not rare as I have seen it available a lot. Check out Ebi on this forum, I know he has/had a lot. Check HanAquatics website as well. But from recommendations, apparently Brownie Phoenix and Brownie Ghost are more attractive than B Metallica.


----------



## drip loop (Apr 12, 2014)

Im not denying your experience and success with excel, but its widely talked about on all forums just too much for there not to be truth to it. Perhaps someone else can verify or debunk what I have thought for a long time.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I have brownie purple in two nano tanks. Both tanks treated with excel at recommended dose 2-3 times per week. 

One has no flow (light only tank) started as a stick with no leaves, now very slowly sprouting new growth after 3 months). 

Another is in a filtered tank with good flow, warmer water compared to the other tank, and has grown about six leaves in the same time period. 

So, _one variety_, two tanks, both fine with excel, flow didn't matter. very small sample size lol, but hey, it counts for experience doesn't it?

And by the way I have two tanks with crypts, two varieties, both doing well with excel at recommended dose 2-3 times per week.


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm dosing Excel in my new Spec V, which I've loaded with mini Buce species in the last couple of weeks. I'll keep you posted as to their health. (So far, some growth, no melting.)


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

They do better with water flow IME. They're categorized as being rheophytes.


----------



## Oana (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm not sure if it's alright to hijack this topic, but I'm also the fresh owner of some bucephalandra plants. I've wanted some for a while, and when an announcement from a hobbyist in my country appeared, I took the chance to buy some (never seen it for sale around here before). I established with the guy selling them to send them via a person transportation so we can avoid them being stuck somewhere in possible cold during the night, and they were very nicely packed in individual boxes, so I'd say they arrived in good conditions. Then followed my confusion: the plants are tiny. The species I chose were : brownie purple mini, dark catherine and brownie phoenix. Will they be alright planted like this? I tried to make sure they have enough light. Tank is 55g, has pressurised co2, I'm fertilizing with Vimi all-in-red (european brand). Lights are LED.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Sorry for the fuzzy pics, I had to do a fair bit of zooming and focusing since they are so small.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

From what I've been told, you 'plant' them like anubias... snip off dead/dying leaves, trim roots to 2-3cm, tie or glue to hardscape. It looks like you did a good job with those.


----------

